# Cat thrown in bin by complete stranger



## Hawke (Aug 25, 2010)

*Cat thrown in bin by complete stranger *
[yt]l1xuLs7BCeo[/yt]


Link for the story:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...bin-by-middle-aged-woman-appeal-for-calm.html


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 25, 2010)

She will smoke a turd in hell for that little move.
Sean


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 25, 2010)

Whilst the action itself was indeed one to be reviled, the reaction over here has been nothing short of hysterical and very disturbing, with multiple death threats.

It is a chilling reminder of how manipulated people are by the various forces of media now, particularly 'Trial By YouTube'.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 25, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Whilst the action itself was indeed one to be reviled, the reaction over here has been nothing short of hysterical and very disturbing, with multiple death threats.
> 
> It is a chilling reminder of how manipulated people are by the various forces of media now, particularly 'Trial By YouTube'.



I actually suggested on Twitter this morning that I'd love to trade media frenzies.  We'll take your Wheelie Bin Cat Lady and you take our Ground Zero Mosque frenzy.  Both stories re being fueled by complete lunatics, screeching for blood like a pack of mongrels.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 25, 2010)

When I first saw this I was shocked.

I also linked the news story at the bottom of the clip.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 25, 2010)

We should all be so lucky that the general public would be equally outraged by a similar act committed against a human being....


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 25, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> We should all be so lucky that the general public would be equally outraged by a similar act committed against a human being....


yeah well that DOES happen... http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/news/top_three/article_d9030bad-fd0d-5b43-af86-39ddb22fcf84.html


----------



## Hawke (Aug 25, 2010)

I also heard the story of a mom killing two boys then strapping them in a car to look like they drowned.

Source: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_sc_toddlers_drown
SC police: Mom killed children before sinking car*
*


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 25, 2010)

Hawke said:


> I also heard the story of a mom killing two boys then strapping them in a car to look like they drowned.
> 
> Source: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_sc_toddlers_drown
> SC police: Mom killed children before sinking car


Yeah that was in the news pretty big here and she had a hard time getting the insanity plea.

Still arbitrarily tossing in a cat on what seems like a whim is pretty mean out and out. 
I think just plain meanness.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 26, 2010)

It's something completely bizarre and seems totally without any reason. I love cats and hate to see cruelty to any beastie but the media coverage is totally OTT. The woman has been named and I believe the RSPCA will take her to court but to receive death threats from all over the world is just too much. She'll probably lose her job too according to one newspaper and be hounded out of where she lives. Her act of madness is equalled by the media and many people.


----------



## l_uk3y (Aug 26, 2010)

Whilst it is true that the media and such has really pushed this to the limit, People should be aware that a very large amount of people are extremely passionate about animals, especially Pets like Dogs and Cats and treat Animal Cruelty much more aggressively then human beings. Im hardly supprised about the reaction of communities around the world. It happens every time these stories occur.

We had a similar occurrence locally last year I think it was with a guy tying up and torturing and cutting the throats numerous dogs of a particular breed. Had the entire community here locally on edge crying out for blood.

Yet the murder of a person doesn't get nearly as much media attention unless its high profile.  Crazy world we live in.

Luke


----------



## Carol (Aug 26, 2010)

That's because we _do _something about murder, eh?  

We don't leave it to mob outrage.  Arrest, indictment, trial, sentencing...


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Carol said:


> That's because we _do _something about murder, eh?
> 
> We don't leave it to mob outrage. Arrest, indictment, trial, sentencing...


 

Here the RSPCA take animal cruelty cases to court and succesfully get custodial sentences as well as fines and bans on keeping pets on cruel owners and others mistreating animals.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 26, 2010)

Carol said:


> That's because we _do _something about murder, eh?
> 
> We don't leave it to mob outrage.


Hmm, maybe we should... might make a few think twice about it.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Now she's needing police protection which means man hours spent doing something that could frankly be better spent doing something useful like fighting crime.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 26, 2010)

l_uk3y said:


> Whilst it is true that the media and such has really pushed this to the limit, *People should be aware that a very large amount of people are extremely passionate about animals, especially Pets like Dogs* and Cats and treat Animal Cruelty much more aggressively then human beings. Im hardly supprised about the reaction of communities around the world. It happens every time these stories occur.
> We had a similar occurrence locally last year I think it was with a guy tying up and torturing and cutting the throats numerous dogs of a particular breed. Had the entire community here locally on edge crying out for blood.
> Yet the murder of a person doesn't get nearly as much media attention unless its high profile.  Crazy world we live in.
> Luke



Yeah, that's why they reacted this way.  They didn't get outraged because they hate animals.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 26, 2010)

Carol said:


> That's because we _do _something about murder, eh?
> 
> We don't leave it to mob outrage.  Arrest, indictment, trial, sentencing...



I suspect that such stories get news coverage and therefore generate public outrage because they are still rare enough that we are shocked.  Sadly, we're not as shocked by a taxi driver being stabbed or a child molested as we are by a person throwing a cat in a trash can.  We're numbed to every day horrors; it's only the unusual that gets our attention now.

I'll give you an example.  Remember the woman who put her kids in the car and drove them into the lake, drowning them?  Yeah,  it made the news all over the world.  Did you know it happened again the other day?  No?

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hltF_McyXP8xxAu6J6bWh6-i2m_gD9HL9V0O0

Remember the first time a female teacher was arrested for having sex with a student?  Sure, but what about all the times it has happened since then?

http://www.fox23.com/news/local/story/Teacher-Arrested-On-Rape-Charge/cFdaOX0zQUC4FuDF9uAH7g.cspx

It's just a guess, but I don't think it's so much about crimes against people versus crimes against animals - just more what's still shocking to us based on how frequently or rarely we see it.

It's just not shocking anymore.


----------



## Steve (Aug 26, 2010)

First, this is a wierd story. At first, I thought it was staged, because the action was framed so well in this "security" camera. But that aside, it just seemed so arbitrary and spontaneous (and mean).

That being said, I don't disagree with comments about how the coverage is OTT and that hysteria is being built. I can believe that the lady doesn't know why she did that. I've seen stuff like that before. And while what she did was certainly wrong in that the cat could easily have been killed, it wasn't harmed in the end. 

But regarding animals vs humans, my personal theory is that pets like dogs and cats are very trusting. Just to be clear, this is strictly speculation on my part. To many people, the dog and cat represent unconditional love and loyalty. Harming an animal like this is akin to harming a small child, who shares many of these same traits. There's a naive loyalty and a stoicism in animals. They don't get mad when you're not there. They're just happy to see you when you are. They appreciate being scratched and hang out. They don't need much and appreciate what they have. 

Much the same as a person randomly doing harm to a child, you have to be pretty despicable to randomly harm someone's pet.

As to why this is causing such a stir?  I think it's because it was caught on tape and the woman was identified.  You have a senseless act of cruelty.  You have film of it happening.  And you have a clear villain.  It's tailor made for viral hysteria!


----------



## searcher (Aug 28, 2010)

The things I want to do to people like this would get me some hard time and banned from here, so I will just bite my tongue.

Very similar feelings to those that Bill mentioned about the mosque issue.


----------



## myusername (Aug 28, 2010)

I found this quite funny.

http://twitter.com/CatBinLady


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 29, 2010)

All the hostility has been directed against this woman but strangely the anti CCTV people have been very quiet about the fact this was caught by a private CCTV set up.  Quite rightly the woman has been named and shamed, she was caught doing something wrong, possibly criminal yet there's not a word now about how invasive, how awful and how 'big brother' CCTV is. Interesting.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 29, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> All the hostility has been directed against this woman but strangely the anti CCTV people have been very quiet about the fact this was caught by a private CCTV set up.  Quite rightly the woman has been named and shamed, she was caught doing something wrong, possibly criminal yet there's not a word now about how invasive, how awful and how 'big brother' CCTV is. Interesting.



At least from my point of view, private recording is just fine.  It's a public space, and it's not the government doing the recording.  Correct me if I'm wrong, I read that it was the homeowners who set up the cameras following a number of incidents.

I have a lot more problems with the government recording the actions of the public, but even then I must concede that if it's in a public space, there is no inherent 'right to privacy'.  Of course, laws in the UK are different, I'm only speaking of the US here.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Aug 29, 2010)

l_uk3y said:


> Im hardly supprised about the reaction of communities around the world. It happens every time these stories occur.




That's because animals can't speak for themselves so people are taking it to themselves to advance their(animal's) cause.

Anyway, what exactly is the punishment for animal cruelty? Just curious.

I know in California there are certain types of animal cruelty that is considered a felony offense. It also has a provision for mandatory counseling and jail time. How about in other countries?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mark Jordan said:


> That's because animals can't speak for themselves so people are taking it to themselves to advance their(animal's) cause.
> 
> Anyway, what exactly is the punishment for animal cruelty? Just curious.
> 
> I know in California there are certain types of animal cruelty that is considered a felony offense. It also has a provision for mandatory counseling and jail time. How about in other countries?


 

As I'd already stated, here custodial sentences, fines and bans on keeping animals.



The government doesn't use CCTV to record the goings on in the street,  it's private companies employed by local councils who are voted in by the electorate quite often on this very point. The police don't run the CCTV either though they will request help from it's operators.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Aug 29, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> The government doesn't use CCTV to record the goings on in the street,  i*t's private companies employed by local councils* who are voted in by the electorate quite often on this very point.



Is that not just as bad?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 29, 2010)

FieldDiscipline said:


> Is that not just as bad?


 
It depends on whether you want your council putting up CCTV, despite everything that's said a lot of people are clamouring at their councils to put it up. Where they don't as you can see people put it up themselves. There's two arguments here, one is whether it infringes your privacy and perhaps human rights and the other is that should councils do as they are told by their electorate or not, if the majority of people want CCTV even if it may seem wrong should they still put it up? it's fine a lot of people arguing against it but if the tax payers want it, what should the councils do?


----------



## crushing (Aug 29, 2010)

myusername said:


> I found this quite funny.
> 
> http://twitter.com/CatBinLady


 
She only follows Kanye West, who only follows Justin Bieber!:roflmao:


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 29, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> if the tax payers want it, what should the councils do?



It is important to beware of media 'facts', where a statement is made by the press/stats-gathering-body with insufficient evidence to support it.  *Noone* I know is in favour of CCTV scrutiny of our public actions (other than the odd police-person because it makes their job easier 'after the fact', so to speak).  Likewise, noone really thinks that these camera's do a great deal to ensure safety or public order for we, the common herd.

Of course this is a limited pool of experience.  When I say "Noone I know" I am talking about a couple of hundred people with whom I have discoursed the matter.  When I say " the odd police-person" I refer to a single Special Constable, so hardly a representative sample.

From my own experience and conversations, what the 'tax payer' wants is policing that works like we think it used to.  Whether trully effective or not, what makes 'us' feel safer is a Bobby on the beat where we (and the criminals) can see him.  A CCTV camera does not project reassurance and deterrence in the same fashion.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> It is important to beware of media 'facts', where a statement is made by the press/stats-gathering-body with insufficient evidence to support it. *Noone* I know is in favour of CCTV scrutiny of our public actions (other than the odd police-person because it makes their job easier 'after the fact', so to speak). Likewise, noone really thinks that these camera's do a great deal to ensure safety or public order for we, the common herd.
> 
> Of course this is a limited pool of experience. When I say "Noone I know" I am talking about a couple of hundred people with whom I have discoursed the matter. When I say " the odd police-person" I refer to a single Special Constable, so hardly a representative sample.
> 
> From my own experience and conversations, what the 'tax payer' wants is policing that works like we think it used to. Whether trully effective or not, what makes 'us' feel safer is a Bobby on the beat where we (and the criminals) can see him. A CCTV camera does not project reassurance and deterrence in the same fashion.


 

There clearly is a demand for CCTV because where there isn't any, people like the cat's owners, are putting up their own. There was a recent group of pensioners too who were doing the same.
 We have CCTV on the Garrison paid for jointly by the MOD and Richmondshire council, Richmond residents want it too but there isn't according to the council enough money to pay for it but then we also have police 'walking the beat'.
 In the North East CCTV is welcomed especially in the cities like Newcastle where at night there simply aren't enough police to patrol, even if they had endless amounts of money, with the sheer amount of drinkers out on a night CCTV is invaluable for spotting trouble in town centres. CCTV is usually confined to public areas such as town centres, it's not usually used in residental areas. if theres a lack of police officers look to the last government who insisted on so much paperwork that arresting someone takes hours at at the computer filling in forms. The infamous 'stop and search' takes an hour and a half for each person stopped simply becuase of the forms that have to be filled in, longer if the person is drunk or unco-operative. The lack of police on the beat has nothing to do with CCTV which although the police do find it useful is a local council practice not a police one.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 30, 2010)

We clearly live in different areas and talk to different people, *Tez*.

I find CCTV to be one of the more visible examples of the infringement of civil liberty and, if given the choice, would vote for it's removal as a tool of social control (and that is even if it was as effective as it's proponents claim).

It has it's place for security use, as you cite above but even there there are limits to what I would accept e.g. if a neighbour put up such a system overlooking my property I would do all that the law permitted to get it removed.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> We clearly live in different areas and talk to different people, *Tez*.
> 
> I find CCTV to be one of the more visible examples of the infringement of civil liberty and, if given the choice, would vote for it's removal as a tool of social control (and that is even if it was as effective as it's proponents claim).
> 
> It has it's place for security use, as you cite above but even there there are limits to what I would accept e.g. if a neighbour put up such a system overlooking my property I would do all that the law permitted to get it removed.


 

I think CCTV can be a lot of things to people but the control of it is firmly in the councils hands and I get rather tired of people blaming the police for it.

Here, where we are it's invaluable, there are huge signs on the roads into the Garrison stating it is a security area and CCTV is in use. Cameras cover the roads into the Garrison as well as the shopping centre and amentiies we have, it doesn't cover any residence, that was carefully checked before they were installed. It may surprise people to learn quite how many vehicles and people we have that are a security risk, we have terrorists to consider from two quarters and neither faction is idle.

As I said in cities such as Newcastle, Cardiff, Manchester etc the use of CCTV especially at night is invaluable, so much is happening with drinkers and people out for a night out it's a nightmare to police. Have a look at You Tube and see how policing would be made much harder without the CCTV operators. I'm not sure if people haven't seen our inner cities and towns at night they can appreciate just how bad the situation is. Of course CCTV is not a solution to the problems, it needs a fundamental change in Brit's attitude to drink, the changing of licensing laws and the end of cheap booze in supermarkets but thats a whole 'nother argument.

When a situation comes out positive as in the saving of this cat no one says much about CCTV, the cat would likely not have been found if it hadn't been for the cameras. The thing to weigh up is the value of the CCTV in certain places as when someone is rescued from a mob beating or a thief is tracked down etc against the 'privacy' of people in public places. We've found that people are against cameras quite vehemently until the cameras come to their rescue, then they see the point in having them. I would say restricting them to public places such as town centres, car parks (who doesn't want their car protected?) and places where people are in danger and where more police patrols aren't going to be of use as in Newcastle or Middlesborough on a Saturday night! 

I can't see how it's 'controlling' people tbh, it doesn't even control the drunks, the thugs and the thieves who still break the law even though they know the cameras are there, it does however get the police quicker to the trouble spots and helps identify the criminals. It has little effect on anyone else, I don't know anyone who changes their behaviour because of the cameras. The Data Protection Act means the videos are of little use to anyone other than the police and even they have to jump through hoops to view them as it is.

We had two guys beat up another then run off, it was caught on CCTV and the operator informed the police, the victim got medical help quickly while the CCTV followed the thugs and led the police right to them, a quick arrest and off to the nick ( 20 miles away which meant the two officers were off patrol for over four hours processing them, thats what I mean about bureauracy taking over) I can quote a lot of personal examples of CCTV helping, I feel happier with them there for sure. It may be Big Brother to some but it's also like an extra partner watching your back to others.

I do understand people's fears about CCTV but would advocate limited use in areas proven to need it, whether individuals should use it is another thing, even the cat's owner may well have been breaking the law using it depsite the happy outcome for the cat.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 30, 2010)

That was very well stated, *Tez*; my compliments.  Not much that I disagree with there :tup:.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> That was very well stated, *Tez*; my compliments. Not much that I disagree with there :tup:.


 

Ta muchly! It would be nice not to have CCTV or nor to need it but sadly in todays world we are constantly trying to juggle human rights with victim's rights and keeping us safe, I don't know the answers (despite those who think I think I do and take everything personally roflmao)

One of my pet grievances with CCTV is that it takes very unflattering photos 

However it can be very amusing, the staff in one of our local banks come into work on Monday morning with a smile because of CCTV, it's set up in the ATM foyer and well, some of the stuff recorded is definitely X rated lol! Other bits show drunks trying to put their card into the machine, can take up to an hour to get that little card into the slot. Sometimes just getting in the door and finding the machine is a battle. :rofl:


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 7, 2010)

Throwing someone else`s cat in the trash is wrong and cruel. But the media frenzy this incident has caused is just crazy, especially since the cat survived. Reminds me of reactions to burning the Quran.

On a side note, I have had to deal with litters of young ownerless cats running all over my parent`s place more than once. I love cats, but in the country this can be a real problem and has to be dealt with.. often with a shotgun. Now I wonder how many death threats I will get after posting this.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Cirdan said:


> Throwing someone else`s cat in the trash is wrong and cruel. But the media frenzy this incident has caused is just crazy, especially since the cat survived. Reminds me of reactions to burning the Quran.
> 
> On a side note, I have had to deal with litters of young ownerless cats running all over my parent`s place more than once. I love cats, but in the country this can be a real problem and has to be dealt with.. often with a shotgun. Now I wonder how many death threats I will get after posting this.


 

If people would be responsible and neuter their pets there wouldn't be such a problem left to others to sort out. No one wants to destroy healthy animals but there is little alternative when people are so stupid as to let their animals breed indiscriminately.


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 7, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> If people would be responsible and neuter their pets there wouldn't be such a problem left to others to sort out. No one wants to destroy healthy animals but there is little alternative when people are so stupid as to let their animals breed indiscriminately.


 
Very true. It is a bit less of a problem now than it was fifteen years ago so I guess people are learning.. slowly. 

Then you have the families who get a cat for the kids but have no one to care for it next summer when they go on vacation.. so they just throw it out. Not to mention the wackjobs who get exotic animals without knowing how to care for them.


----------



## Blade96 (Oct 1, 2010)

searcher said:


> The things I want to do to people like this would get me some hard time and banned from here, so I will just bite my tongue.



I have similar thoughts

Feel sometimes that i want to buy a can of abuse especially for people such as this.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 2, 2010)

She's been charged so it's going to court now. Not sure when the case is being heard.


----------

